
Your TV Is Now a Computer, but Not in a Good Way - clebio
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2019/01/smart-tvs-are-dumb/581059/
======
gjvc
For many people, their computer is now their TV. It's not the same makeup of
content of previous generations, but it's the moral equivalent of previous
generations' "TV".

